# Massive Audio CA50.4 & CA100



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll do my best here folks.

I'm doing this review for a gent on this forum by the name of Foreman. He was courteous enough to ship these beast my way for some testing. I have no ways to test other than putting them in the car.

*Amps that i've used:*

Arc KS300.4 and KS1000.1
eD Nine.1, Nine.2, Nine.2x, and Nine.4
JBL BP80.4 and BP1200.1

*Setup:*

Eclipse 8053
TBI tweeters
eD 650 mids
LA Storm 10" Neo


*Appearance:*

-Very nice design
-Clean lines
-Simple looking
-LOTS of heatsink
-Fairly large in size


*Power:*

-Definitely makes rated power
-Never got more than warm
-Birthsheet indicates: [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected]


These amps have a good sound. It's not "bright" like the Arc amps, but not quite as "warm" as the eD amps. It pretty hard to describe. They sound good.

My only real complaint is the gain pot/gain structure. It doesn't seem that accurate. I used the 8v setting with the gains all the way down, but I was unable to get max sound with my Eclipse deck. I've scoped one doing 12.5v with 80/80 volume.


I'd give these guys an 8/10 for the price range, size, and power.


Courtney


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

*CA100*









































*CA50.4*


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

My buddy used to swear by those amps. I don't recall the LED's but I do recall them running ridiculously hot. I have a pair of marathon amps that are basically the same as those. 

Evan


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Those heatsinks look like they are kinda like a tube with the middle section being hollow but completely enclosed. How on earth does that dissipate heat?


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Not very well in my experience, they get hot as hell. Not much different than the old rockfords that basically had flat heatsinks.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Funny, i ran an Rs series, same heatsink......ran fine, no issues....anyhow these are going to be for sale very soon here.......Thanks Courtney!


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

No problem sir!


----------

